# 2-4--D and Honey bees



## #2woodcutter (Feb 5, 2017)

The small lake near my bees is scheduled to be sprayer for invasive lake weeds with aquatic 2-4-d. I have another apiary site I could move my bees to. And who knows for how long? 
The EPA site says that it is "practically harmless to Honey Bees" Any advise out there?


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

We spray our pastures and hay fields with it. Never seen it effect the bees.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Same here it is not an insecticide. And has little to no impact on bees


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

This may help you:

http://pmep.cce.cornell.edu/profiles/extoxnet/24d-captan/24d-ext.html

Regards,
Ernie


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

